# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho E-Book >  Sách 3ds max

## aaronmax

Chỉ em lick download ebook bài tập 3ds max với cảm ơn nhiều nha.

----------


## tuboi

1. Introducing 3ds Max 9: 3D for Beginners
http://www.diendantinhoc.vn/showthread.php?p=4491

2. 3Ds Max 9 Essentials (Autodesk Official Training Courseware)
http://www.diendantinhoc.vn/showthread.php?p=4492

3. 3ds Max 9 Bible
http://www.diendantinhoc.vn/showthread.php?p=4493#post4493

----------


## huylevans

cảm ơn bạn nhiều lắm

----------


## tintuclqh

cảm ơn admin nhiều lăm nha

----------


## trungvn2092

cám ơn anh nhiều, đúng cái em đang cần tìm.

----------

